# Pick the winner of the majors CONTEST: Win an iPad 2



## golfmagnet.com (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi all - LA-based start-up launching this spring. We're kicking off our site with a simple contest. Pick the winners of the major tournaments, and best four picks will win an iPad 2. No registration required. Good luck!


 Click Here: GolfMagnet: Pick the major winners and win an iPad 2


----------

